# Законный выходной



## gvozd

"В воскресенье у него законный выходной". Как лучше всего перевести "законный" на английский в данном контексте? Затрудняюсь сформулировать вопрос на английском, поэтому пишу сюда.


----------



## Rosett

Думаю, что не ошибётесь, написав: "... his legitimate day off."


----------



## Q-cumber

В данном случае "законный" означает "заслуженный, выстраданный, принадлежащий по праву". Выражение содержит элемент иронии. Подразумевается, что беспокоить человека, особенно по рабочим вопросам, в этот день крайне нежелательно.


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Well-deserved* would work depending on context.


----------



## Q-cumber

rusita preciosa said:


> *Well-deserved* would work depending on context.


What do you think about 'hard-earned weekend (day off)'?


----------



## Vadim K

Я думаю, что это зависит от того, что именно имеется ввиду под словом "_законный_" в данном случае. 

Если имеется ввиду, что выходной каждое воскресенье ему дается в соответствии с законом, то тогда "_Sunday is his day off by law_". 

Если имеется ввиду, что выходной в это конкретное воскресенье ему дан за какие-то заслуги, то, как указала выше rusita preciosa "_He has a well-deserved day off this Sunday_".


----------



## Rosett

"Legitimate" покрывает все упомянутые выше значения русского "законный".


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "Legitimate" покрывает все упомянутые выше значения русского "законный".


Оно может перекрывать, но идиоматического значения выражения не передаёт.


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> Я думаю, что это зависит от того, что именно имеется ввиду под словом "_законный_" в данном случае.
> 
> Если имеется ввиду, что выходной каждое воскресенье ему дается в соответствии с законом, то тогда "_Sunday is his day off by law_".
> 
> Если имеется ввиду, что выходной в это конкретное воскресенье ему дан за какие-то заслуги, то, как указала выше rusita preciosa "_He has a well-deserved day off this Sunday_".


Я с трудом представляю "законный выходной " в первом приведённом вами значении.

P.S. Впрочем, вот нашёл подходящий контекст:



> Врач из Краснодара отказалась работать в законный выходной и была уволена - Росбалт


----------



## Garbuz

Вообще лучше это слово не переводить. Просто He has a day off this Sunday.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Q-cumber said:


> What do you think about 'hard-earned weekend (day off)'?


I don't think I have heard that in AE (may be that is a BE expression).


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Оно может перекрывать, но идиоматического значения выражения не передаёт.


Идиоматическое "положенный ему по праву за его страдания/заслуги" (с долей иронии), когда человека трогать или беспокоить крайне нежелательно, передаётся практически в точности.

Например, в древнейшей профессии в англоязычных странах по закону не может быть выходных (так как проституция незаконна в принципе), но законными (выстраданными) выходными у шлюхи могут быть дни месячных, когда трогать или беспокоить её нельзя или крайне нежелательно:
"... but he could sure as hell struggle, even though he was bleeding like a whore on her legitimate day off  ..."


----------



## Garbuz

Ну если в первоначальном предложении мыслится эмфаза (т е выходной, которого никто и ни при каких обстоятельствах не может лишить), то тогда да - legitimate. Так это или нет - нужен более широкий контекст.


----------



## Vovan

*заслуженный (*а тж.* законный *перен.*) выходной/отдых/отпуск...* - well-deserved, well-earned, (well-)merited*; rightful

_But she had still felt rejected—cheated— thrown aside for the General—robbed of her rightful holiday with her mother. _('Sweet Cassandra' by Denise Robbins, 2014)
__________
* "Fully" can also be used instead of "well" in all three instances.


----------



## Rosett

Между прочим, пример ОП не даёт никаких оснований считать, что "законный" имеет переносное значение. Воскресенье является выходным днём просто по Закону о труде для подавляющего большинства работников - и для всех христиан по закону Божьему.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> *заслуженный (*а тж.* законный *перен.*) выходной/отдых/отпуск...* - well-deserved, well-earned, (well-)merited*; rightful
> ...
> __________
> * "Fully" can also be used instead of "well" in all three instances.


Позвольте поинтересоваться: из каких словарей почерпнута данная вами статья?


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Воскресенье является выходным днём просто по Закону о труде для подавляющего большинства работников


Предположим, что человек работает по _гражданско-правовому договору _(а не трудовому, который основывается на нормах Трудового кодекса).
И руководитель имеет в виду лишь то, что работник проработал уже много дней подряд и заслужил выходной день - в ближайшее воскресенье (по совпадению!).


> *2.* _перен._ Позволительный, допустимый, понятный с нравственной или логической точки зрения:
> 
> _законное негодование_
> (Словарь Ушакова.)


Однако вы правы: иногда мы говорим про свой официальный выходной (= prescribed or recognized as authorized _<an official language>)_:

I told him about the seven-day weeks that we were working, and I asked him if I could have *an official day off*. ('THE GLOVED HAND' By M.C. ‘MIKE’ WIKMAN)


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Позвольте поинтересоваться: из каких словарей почерпнута данная вами статья?


Если вас интересует русскоязычная часть, то могу сослаться на Викисловарь, который дает вот такое значение "заслуженный":





> достигнутый трудом, заслугами ◆ Он получил заслуженную награду.
> заслуженный — Викисловарь


... а ниже приводит синоним к данному значению:


> *Синонимы*
> 
> частичн.: законный


Ясно, что в данном значении слово "законный" используется переносно.


Англоязычная часть, я полагаю, вопросов у вас вызывать не должна.
Ее помогли составить словарь Гугла (в части синонимического ряда) и Google Books (контроль сочетаемости слов).


----------



## Rosett

Как раз англоязычная часть и вызывает вопросы.


Vovan said:


> Если вас интересует русскоязычная часть, то могу сослаться на Викисловарь, который дает вот такое значение "заслуженный":
> ... а ниже приводит синоним к данному значению:
> 
> Ясно, что в данном значении слово "законный" используется переносно.
> 
> Англоязычная часть, я полагаю, вопросов у вас вызывать не должна.ы
> Ее помогли составить словарь Гугла (в части синонимического ряда) и Google Books (контроль сочетаемости слов).


Давайте разложим высказанные предложения на простые составляющие в обратном порядке:



Vovan said:


> *заслуженный (*а тж.* законный *перен.*) выходной/отдых/отпуск...* - well-deserved, well-earned, (well-)merited*; rightful
> 
> _But she had still felt rejected—cheated— thrown aside for the General—robbed of her rightful holiday with her mother. _('Sweet Cassandra' by Denise Robbins, 2014)
> __________
> * "Fully" can also be used instead of "well" in all three instances.


merited = заслуженный
deserved = заслуженный
well-earned = заслуженный
rightful = законный
legitimate = законный

Из всего списка только два последних могут переводиться как "законный" в прямом и переносном значении.


----------

